# Expat to US - Can wife work too?



## Danwhytehome (Aug 16, 2012)

Good morning, This is my first post after provisionally being offered an expat assignment in the US working for my existing UK company. Both my wife and I have good jobs though so taking this assigner and both moving out there for 2 to 3 years would mean her quitting her role in the UK. She is happy to do this if she can find work in the US but as we're now on vacation for a few wells I can't discuss the details with my employer. Do spouses of Expats usually get granted working visas and if so what are the restrictions or terms attached to such a visa? 

Any advice greatly appreciated

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on what sort of visa your employer is planning on getting for you and the family. If you're working for your current employer, there's a reasonable likelihood that you'll be offered an L visa, which would allow your wife to work. Best to clarify these details with your employer when you get back from vacation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*employment?*

Mr. Whyte:

When you make your decision, be aware, the US is suffering, arguably, the greatest period of unemployment and underemployment in US history. The global economic crisis has impacted virtually all countries and the US has not avoided the economic pain.

I'm not trying to wave you off. However, as you asked for advice, I want you to be aware, that it may take several months for your wife to find employment in the US. I believe you need to factor this into your decision making process. 

Good luck and should you decide to take your assignment - God speed and safe travels.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Danwhytehome said:


> Good morning, This is my first post after provisionally being offered an expat assignment in the US working for my existing UK company. Both my wife and I have good jobs though so taking this assigner and both moving out there for 2 to 3 years would mean her quitting her role in the UK. She is happy to do this if she can find work in the US but as we're now on vacation for a few wells I can't discuss the details with my employer. Do spouses of Expats usually get granted working visas and if so what are the restrictions or terms attached to such a visa?
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


If you are being transferred on an L1 visa your wife will be able to work on the L2 she will get.

If you get an H1B visa she will get an H4 and she will NOT be able to work, unless while in the States she manages to get a job offer which will sponsor her for a work visa.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If you want your wife to work in US, then make sure your company is getting a L1 visa for you. As dependent of L1, your wife will be able to work in US. If your company decides to send you on H1B, then as dependent of H1, your wife will not be able to work. 



Crawford said:


> If you are being transferred on an L1 visa your wife will be able to work on the L2 she will get.
> 
> If you get an H1B visa she will get an H4 and she will NOT be able to work, unless while in the States she manages to get a job offer which will sponsor her for a work visa.


----------

